# New - Surrogacy, advice on where to start....



## tanyap (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi 

I have just had my 4th miscarriage having spent 3 years trying for a sibling for our beautiful son who was conceived and delivered naturally. Unfortunately, despite aggressive immune treatment with the fertility academy and the best the NHS has to offer I cannot carry past 17 weeks and the Doc's have said that they have tried everything they can and to consider adoption/surrogacy.

I am 38 and my husband is 40 so time and we're desperate to complete our family with a brother or sister for our son. We would prefer to go down the surrogacy route but I am having trouble finding information about how you actually go about finding a surrogate angel in the UK and the reality of whether it is possible as I know there will be more people like us than angels out there...

Is there anyone who has any experience at all that they could share with us so that I can know whether we can get our hopes up and make our dreams come true? A the moment I am not only grieving for the babies we have lost but also the reality that we may never have another child and Whilst I cannot accept this as I have fought on too long and been through so much heartache (as I know others have) on this journey. 

If anyone has any advice or information on host surrogacy in the UK and how long it takes etc.. It would be much appreciated.

Thanks Tanya xxxx


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Tanya
So sorry to hear about your difficulties conceiving a baby and sibling for your son. There are two main organisations in the UK that are an excellent starting point for finding a surrogate, COTS and Surrogacy UK. Not sure if I can post links but will try! I am a member of COTS (www.surrogacy.org.uk) , they have tons of information on their website.
As for how long it takes then it is really difficult to say, one of my friends joined COTS in the April, was chosen by a surrogate a few months later and then had her little baby boy in her arms the following July  Other couples may meet several surrogates before being successful.
Lots of luck for the future.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I wish you lots of luck with your surrogacy journey and I really hope you can complete your family.

Once you have made contact with a surrogate and got the ball rolling, you will need to give some thought to the various associated legal issues.  Your surrogate (and if married her husband) will initially be your child's legal parents and you will need to go through a post birth legal process to obtain parental rights for your child (known as a parental order).  You will need to ensure you are legally eligible to apply for a parental order and get to grips with the court process, birth certificate arrangements and also think about putting specialist Wills in place.  Do feel free to get in touch if you want further help in due course.

Best of luck

LouGhevaert


----------

